# Looking for LGD in WV asap



## crzybowhntr (May 14, 2013)

Thanks for all the great info here everyone!!!

I am looking for a LGD as soon as possible. I have 17 fenced acres that he/she can roam and protect my goats, mini horses, etc. Anyone have any information fWV, Eastern OH, Southern PA areas?

Thanks


----------



## elevan (May 14, 2013)

Wanted to buy items must go into the Buy Sell Trade area of the forum please.


----------

